# Confession



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have something to confess and I think this is the ONLY place I can do it without somebody dragging me to the mental hospital. :wub: I finally figured out what's different about Lucy--it's as if I love her more like a BABY than like a DOG. Now, if I uttered these words to anybody in my family or in my circle of friends I would most definitely be advised to seek mental health counseling. But I think maybe somebody here might know what I mean. ...

She is the third dog I've had--my other two died last year after I had them for 12 years. I LOVED THOSE dogs a LOT and was devastated when I lost them. I still cry when I think about them. They were like family members, but more like KIDS. Lucy is more like my BABY. I think maybe it's because she's the first dog I've had that I don't really have any allergic reaction to, so I can actually cuddle with her, have her on my bed, etc. She's also, by far, the smallest dog I've had. She just seems like my little baby. lol On the other hand, I'm beginning to feel that it might just be something about this breed that makes you want to pick them up and cradle them like babies. It's all I can do (but I DO force myself most of the time) to remeber she is a dog and to treat her (mostly--haha) like a dog.

Am I nuts? Or is it something about these fluffy little white dogs that just makes you want to love them so much?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: I don't think you are crazy at all. I love my little girl as much as anyone could love a skin child. I think if young couples knew about little maltese, they might never have skin children. :innocent:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I had Malts and skin babies at the same time. Wish I had stuck with the Malts only!! You are not nuts.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. I used to think maybe there was something wrong with me because of the way I feel about Pipper. I thought maybe losing my last dog last December had messed up my mind but then I found this forum and realized that I'm not messed up, I'm totally normal. :chili: :chili: :aktion033: I just love this little guy soooooo much :wub: :wub: :wub:. I think it must be something about this breed. Everybody should be so lucky as to have a maltese in their life!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have and have had Yorkies and Maltese for years. I love both breeds , but the Maltese is by far the more baby like. You just got to baby them!!!!! You!re normal!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

You mean they're not real babies???  Nooooooo!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

:HistericalSmiley: I think anyone who doesn't feel the same way about fluffs as we do is NUTS!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, I glad that everyone thinks I am normal because I do the same thing. I love to cuddle with Ben....he will always be my baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maltese are definitely babies!:chili::chili: That's why I love them. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You're in good company, Gail! I am soo in love with Zooey like everyone here is with their Malt babies. They're just so sweet and innocent and precious. Even though I love and adore human children, I will be content if I only have dog "children" in my future


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Nope you're not nuts!! Opey is my baby and will always be my 1st baby (even when I have skin kids)!! I just adore him and love him so much!! I can't get enough of holding him, talking to him, snuggling him, and just LOVING him!!! :wub: Robin's right it other people who don't feel the way we do about their fluffs that are nuts!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I learned the term "heart dog" here on SM...it kind of explained it to me. For 12 1/2 years Lily was my heart dog. It was as if we had an invisible cord tying us together. When I lost my Lily, I got my coton, Ray, although I love him to pieces he just wasn't like that. MiMi came to me and instantly won my heart. She is the daughter I never had...and listening to some of my friends, I think she is a much better daughter than the ones who grow up and leave home, who break the bank with a big wedding only to get divorced in a year. Nope. I'll take a fluff over a skin daughter any day.

(Okay, not really...I just have to think that way so that I don't feel sorry for myself.)


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I think we all feel the same way about our fluffs. They are our babies.:wub: But I know what you mean -- only another maltese owner can understand that kind of love. The rest of the world probably thinks we are crazy :wacko1:, but who cares. They're the ones missing out.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh, I totally get where you are coming from. I too am the Queen of allergic reactions. Yep, I'm even allergic to Bella, but I can still cuddle and nurture her. When she's wet it causes problems for me, but for the most part I (like you) I am just over the moon that I have been blessed with someone so unbelievably precious. We don't have children on earth (ours went to heaven from the womb), so Bella is our little baby girl. She's rotten, ill mannered (at times) and the sweetest little monkey you could ever meet. I tell people proudly "she's my kid" and they can like it or lump it  .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

maltese#1fan said:


> I think we all feel the same way about our fluffs. They are our babies.:wub: But I know what you mean -- only another maltese owner can understand that kind of love. The rest of the world probably thinks we are crazy :wacko1:, but who cares. They're the ones missing out.


You got that right:thumbsup:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Ahhhh....I just knew I would get some nice validation here!  
I told my daughter a couple of weeks ago, "you know, just look at Lucy--she's more like a baby than a dog." I got a seriously bad look from her. So I came here.  Thanks! Sounds like if it's "not normal" that at least there are a lot of us. I just keep thinking, I can't believe I got such an exceptional dog at the city shelter....I feel so lucky. And the thing is, so does she. She seems to constantly try to tell me how happy she is to be here. She loves every single part of her daily routine--you can just tell from her body language.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

If lovin' them is wrong, I don't wanna be right!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I don't think you are crazy at all. I love my little girl as much as anyone could love a skin child. I think if young couples knew about little maltese, they might never have skin children. :innocent:


Guilty as charged, :innocent:we don't have skin kids, we have fur kids...B)


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is by baby!! I spoil her so much, but she makes me happy!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just a few minutes ago I had mine in my arms like a newborn baby! I am constantly picking her up and cradling her cause I adore her. They are just too precious. I never thought about it before but I even talk to her as if I am talking to an infant too !!!!
You are not alone on this one......my husband has commented several times too that she is treated like a human baby ....but who could resist !


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

I totally agree with everyone. Daisy May and Lilly Bell are my first 2 very own babies. I grew up with a German Shepard named Ginger, and she was such a very smart and loyal dog. Daisy May and Lilly Bell are my snuggle babies. I have not had them very long but, I feel the bond is so strong that I don't know what I would do if something happened to either one of them. Everyone learned pretty quick how crazy I am about them. LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> If lovin' them is wrong, I don't wanna be right!!!


Ha! Ha! You're so funny! Who sang that?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I don't think you are crazy at all. I love my little girl as much as anyone could love a skin child. I think if young couples knew about little maltese, they might never have skin children. :innocent:


LOL! Guilty. I have a maltese and I don't feel the need to have children. :blush: We got married in April and we just want to have more dogs.

There is just something about Maltese. They're little but their personalities are so big! I was just asking my friends with big dogs last week if their dogs were as quirky as my Lola and they all said no. They're truly something special. I think several of us will join you for Maltese anonymous counseling if your family forces you to go lol :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ha! Ha! You're so funny! Who sang that?


I love that song. I think Luther Inghram was the original--not sure. But my favorite version was Millie Jackson. And yes I am dating myself.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

angelgirl599 said:


> LOL! Guilty. I have a maltese and I don't feel the need to:chili::chili: have children. :blush: We got married in April and we just want to have more dogs.
> 
> There is just something about Maltese. They're little but their personalities are so big! I was just asking my friends with big dogs last week if their dogs were as quirky as my Lola and they all said no. They're truly something special. I think several of us will join you for Maltese anonymous counseling if your family forces you to go lol :HistericalSmiley:


We can do group therapy! And bring our little fluffy white dogs!


----------

